# Texas lake monster



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://forteanzoology.blogspot.com/2009/06/lindsay-selby-texas-lake-monster.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How come they've never caught any of these great serpents - that's what I want to know


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It seems like every body of water bigger than a swimming pool has stories of some aquatic monster. 
Ms. W, you better watch out for that new pool your building. I'm sure some creature is just waiting to take up residence.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok Kellie, I got my Creature of the Black Lagoon suit ready. I hope this includes meals.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, JT... I wish you had posted this story a few years earlier... I have gone swimming in that lake a few times, and didn't even know to be TERRIFIED!!


----------

